# Berserker Asura vs Unrestrained Hulk



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Asura is from the new game "Asura's Wrath".

Distance from one another: 50 metres

Battleground: Earth

Blood-lust: ON

Anything goes in this match-up.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 19, 2012)

Does he have new feats?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2012)

well the game is out and on YT


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> well the game is out and on YT


A Demo but not the full game.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 19, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Does he have new feats?



Not that I know of.

Until he gets more Hulk wins.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

What is durability of the Hulk?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

There are people who have gotten the game early, and one of them has posted his playthrough of the game on Youtube.

To be specific, Berserker Asura's awaken released shockwaves that damaged a fleet of ships *in orbit,* and is able to rapid-fire blasts to destroy those same ships in orbit.  Because Berserker Asura is far more powerful than the Six-arms Asura, and only weaker than Mantra Asura, all of normal Asura's feats can be carried over.

The Hulk's durability is Planet+ level, in large part due to his extremely powerful regeneration.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 19, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> There are people who have gotten the game early, and one of them has posted his playthrough of the game on Youtube.


I demand a link.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Planet+? Asura defeated a Wyzen who is far bigger than planet in Vajra form. In Berserker he is even stronger, faster, more durable and his fucking blasts are powerful.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I demand a link.



Well, Fluttershy provided a better link.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate it when people get stuff early.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 19, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Planet+? Asura defeated a Wyzen who is far bigger than planet in Vajra form. In Berserker he is even stronger, faster, more durable and his fucking blasts are powerful.



Being bigger than a planet isn't everything. Remember planets have quite a lot of volume. Depends also on what he's made of.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Being bigger than a planet isn't everything. Remember planets have quite a lot of volume. Depends also on what he's made of.



He looked like he was made of metal, and his size was gained from activating his Mantra Reactor.  When Asura punched him, the force of his final punch caused Wyzen to implode.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 19, 2012)

Is there an official explanation of what the guy was made of?


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Stone or metal, it's pretty hard to tell. When Asura punched him, he scattered in some kind of cubes, whatever he's made off it's fucking hard - Asura broke 5 arms before he finally destroyed him and we know what was he doing with this fists.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Is there an official explanation of what the guy was made of?



From what I can tell, most of, if not all of, the Seven Deities and Asura seem to partly be cybernetic beings.  They are virtually Gods as well.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 19, 2012)

It'd be pretty interesting to attempt to get a volume then.

This scenario seems to be instances of two world breakers with no definable movement speed advantage going at it.

Maybe another thread should be made in a week or two when people have played the entire game.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> It'd be pretty interesting to attempt to get a volume then.
> 
> This scenario seems to be instances of two world breakers with no definable movement speed advantage going at it.
> 
> Maybe another thread should be made in a week or two when people have played the entire game.



One person already *has* played the entire game.


----------



## Roman55 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Maybe another thread should be made in a week or two when people have played the entire game.


The game is coming out in two days. So we won't have to wait long.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Later it gets better, Asura have even stronger transformation.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 19, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> One person already *has* played the entire game.



I obviously mean people that post here.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> I obviously mean people that post here.



I see.  Well, so what are people's opinion on Asura vs Hulk?  Who would be the winner in this contest?  

If you like, I could also add in the Six-Arms Asura and the Mantra Asura for other scenarios.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Hulk would take Vajra Asura with mid-high difficulity, Mantra Asura would rape.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 19, 2012)

We don't know enough to say for sure yet.

I say make a new thread in a week or two.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess you're right.

Geez, so many amazing feats and game is still terrible 

I don't know if I buy it.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Asura's Wrath received a 38/40 from Famitsu, so it must be very good to have gotten two 10s from two of the reviewers who work there.  The other two gave it 9s.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2012)

Famitsu lost any credibility a long time ago for me


but the feats and QTE are good, yeah


----------



## Shouko (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, as a movie/anime I too would give 38/40


----------



## Ulti (Feb 19, 2012)

the fanbase is already pissing me off  the game was too hyped imo, it had no way to live up to it. they also revealed too much about the story before it was released, i lost interest, then again i guess it isn't the main attraction *shrugs*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Famitsu lost any credibility a long time ago for me
> 
> 
> but the feats and QTE are good, yeah



When did that happen?  Skyward Sword and Pokemon Black and White got 40/40 from them.  What caused them to lose credibility in your opinion?

Hell, Skyrim also got a 40/40 from them...or is it the fact that's the only foreign game to get a 40/40 that irks you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2012)

giving out 39 and 40 left and right


hardly all of them are deserving of such


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> the fanbase is already pissing me off  the game was too hyped imo, it had no way to live up to it. they also revealed too much about the story before it was released, i lost interest, then again i guess it isn't the main attraction *shrugs*



I am happy with how awesome the game naturally is.  I did not hype it into something at all.  One thing I do find of interest about the game is the cinematic gameplay.  Instead of just watching a scene happen, you can play during that scene.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> giving out 39 and 40 left and right
> 
> 
> hardly all of them are deserving of such



Left and right?  Only 49 games over the course of 21 years have gotten scores like that, with the first 40/40 coming from Ocarina of Time in 1998.  Haven't you considered that the last decade was simply a stellar year of gaming in Famitsu's eyes?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2012)

I think they've become far too lenient in the last years, IIRC majority of those games are ~6-7 years or younger, before it was rare


but that's just me, whatever


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 19, 2012)

2 more days. Between this and Devil Survivor 2. Christ, my wallet's gonna feel it.


----------



## Toriko (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly the gameplay itself looks kind of boring.

Not over the top stylish like DMC or Bayonetta, where you pull of cool shit, but with skill.

Can Asura overcome Hulk's regen?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

From what I can tell, it actually services a variety of game-styles, from rail shooter to normal beat'em up, to input gameplay.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 19, 2012)

For Berserker Asura feats, go here:


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure if Asura can overcome Hulk's regen

but his most powerful form _might_ be able to KO Hulk 

Or it makes Hulk even more angrier and punches him harder


----------



## Byrd (Feb 19, 2012)

The game is only worth a rental from what I hear... 70% of is like cut scenes.. even worst than MGS4


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> The game is only worth a rental from what I hear... 70% of is like cut scenes.. even worst than MGS4



From whom, to be specific?  It hasn't been made available to the general public yet, but the inputs during those specific cutscenes are sort of necessary if you want to play through them.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 19, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> From whom, to be specific?  It hasn't been made available to the general public yet, but the inputs during those specific cutscenes are sort of necessary if you want to play through them.



From reviewers... I'm more than likely gonna rent it.. They did however say it has an amazing story to it but it was just mostly cutscenes and QTE


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> From reviewers... I'm more than likely gonna rent it.. They did however say it has an amazing story to it but it was just mostly cutscenes and QTE



Quick Time Events that take health from you if you do not perform.  From what I've seen, there are a variety of game styles you fight with throughout the story.  Just because it does not conform to "what's in" does not mean it should be disregarded.  

If it plays like an chapter in an anime episode, then that is fine by me.  I'm just going to enjoy the game, and not complain about the game mechanics.  You are supposed to have fun playing a game, not nitpicking over how you play it.

If you want to play the game, I suggest you play it on Hard Mode, because the demos that were shown were all on *Easy difficulty.*  The developers themselves even admitted *they could not beat their own game on Hard Mode.*  Apparently, it is that tough.
--------------- ---------------------------------
So can we please get back to who would win this match-up?  My opinion is that it would be a very close match-up, but I feel that Berserker Asura has more than enough power to turn the tide in his favour.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 19, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Quick Time Events that take health from you if you do not perform.  From what I've seen, there are a variety of game styles you fight with throughout the story.  Just because it does not conform to "what's in" does not mean it should be disregarded.
> 
> If it plays like an chapter in an anime episode, then that is fine by me.  I'm just going to enjoy the game, and not complain about the game mechanics.  You are supposed to have fun playing a game, not nitpicking over how you play it.
> 
> ...



True but It's just how I chose to spend my $60 dollars... but anway back to the match... He is gonna have to one shot hulk and since this is "WB" mode more than likely.. its gonna be extremely hard as Hulk continues to get angry and plus with that insane regen


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> Quick Time Events that take health from you if you do not perform.  From what I've seen, there are a variety of game styles you fight with throughout the story.  Just because it does not conform to "what's in" does not mean it should be disregarded.
> 
> If it plays like an chapter in an anime episode, then that is fine by me.  I'm just going to enjoy the game, and not complain about the game mechanics.  You are supposed to have fun playing a game, not nitpicking over how you play it.
> 
> ...


Huh, good point.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 20, 2012)

I know.  I like to think that if a game is so hard that its own creators can't beat it, then it is definitely going to be a hellishly hard game to beat.

You ever heard of the phrase "Nintendo Hard"?  It is a term that originated from the inhumanly, insanely hard games that Nintendo sometimes put out, and any other game that can have gamers ripping their hair out.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 20, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> I know.  I like to think that if a game is so hard that its own creators can't beat it, then it is definitely going to be a hellishly hard game to beat.
> 
> You ever heard of the phrase "Nintendo Hard"?  It is a term that originated from the inhumanly, insanely hard games that Nintendo sometimes put out, and any other game that can have gamers ripping their hair out.



Megaman, Ghosts n Goblins, Viewtiful Joe (when on its Hard and Harder Modes), DmC Series (Dante Must Die Modes), and God Hand...

Seriously, were we really expecting Capcom to skip on its hardness in this game this time around?

Mantra Wins. Hulk Crushes the Normal and Second Form Asura's.


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 20, 2012)

Asura does things hulks been doing since 1999.


----------



## Hale (Feb 20, 2012)

Catalyst75 said:


> I know.  I like to think that if a game is so hard that its own creators can't beat it, then it is definitely going to be a hellishly hard game to beat.
> 
> You ever heard of the phrase "Nintendo Hard"?  It is a term that originated from the inhumanly, insanely hard games that Nintendo sometimes put out, and any other game that can have gamers ripping their hair out.



Thats why there were so many cheat codes / game genie pro action replay for nintento like a good 40% of their games were damn near unbeatable others wise; example contra , if any of you tell me you beat that game on hard with only 3 lives i'll tell you your lying


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hale said:


> Thats why there were so many cheat codes / game genie pro action replay for nintento like a good 40% of their games were damn near unbeatable others wise; example contra , if any of you tell me you beat that game on hard with only 3 lives i'll tell you your lying



I have never even played Contra.  I was only born in 1992 after the first few came out.  Actual Nintendo games are a different story.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 20, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Asura does things hulks been doing since 1999.



Just as taking on the Midgard Serpent taken up to Eleven ("Orochi" Viltra)?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 31, 2012)

This thread has been so quiet. 

So, has anyone thought of a final verdict on the matter yet?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 31, 2012)

what does unrestrained in the title mean?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> what does unrestrained in the title mean?



The world-breaking Hulk that is using all of his conceivable power.  Even the World War Hulk version was holding back his true power, just to give you a clear picture.  

To put it simply, Unrestrained Hulk has the potential to break the world through physical force alone.


----------

